
John Bain, YouTube most subscribed PC gaming critic has passed on - Ralfp
https://twitter.com/GennaBain/status/999785407087808512
======
__blockcipher__
Used to play starcraft 2 semi-professionally years ago (semiprofessionally
meaning I took matches off of pros but wasn't consistent enough to be at the
very top).

Never met TB in person, but he always conducted himself with the utmost
integrity. He was willing to call companies on their bullshit, even for stuff
most people didn't care about like games not having extensive settings menus,
etc. Furthermore he never solicited donations; he always was "self-funded" and
consistently produced quality content.

Super sad to see him go. He definitely knew it was coming (see [this extremely
well written post](
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cynicalbritofficial/comments/8g4eoj...](https://www.reddit.com/r/cynicalbritofficial/comments/8g4eoj/official_totalbiscuits_future/))
), yet remained very levelheaded about his situation.

~~~
jazoom
Wow. He seems like a really awesome guy. I'm sad the world and his family have
now lost him.

------
Retroity
Damn. I knew this was coming but it still hurts.

He was one of the most respectable, honest, and hardworking people in this
industry. His death is a massive loss.

I hope he rests in peace.

------
zeptomu
RIP John Bain/TotalBiscuit/CynicalBrit.

For me the most kind, reasonable and elaborated voice in and around computer
gaming.

------
OberstKrueger
For those who don't know him by his real name, this is TotalBiscuit/the
Cynical Brit.

